# Anyone know the history of O-So Grape Soda or the company



## Eric

I'm asking for some help with this one as I can't find anything on the company. We're updating our website and I wanted to add some history to
each of our sodas... and this one is a tough one. All we have so far is just a line "The O-So Beverage Company originally brewed out of Peoria, IL around 1946."
So I'm hoping someone here has a book or old ad with a little more information.. So many sodas and their histories are getting lost. That's why I wanted to start placing what I can find about each soda we carry their history...
Anyway thanks for any leads.


----------



## shadeone

Not sure if it helps but theres a few beverage trade magazine ads here although the text is tiny on some of them:
http://vintagesodaads.ecrater.com/filter.php?keywords=o-so

its a good place to look for other soda ads as well....


Also check out the stuff by Bill Lockhart here:
https://sha.org/bottle/links.htm
Scroll down about half way and you'll see a ton of pdf links in a list... its all a bout bottling companies of Texas but there are a lot of smaller brands who bottled there that a brief company history is available for


----------



## Eric

Thanks I will look into those.. thanks so much for the help... May have been a short lived brand?


----------



## iggyworf

I don't have any, but I swear I have seen O-So bottles from time to time. And I think some of them might have been from Detroit Mi.? The next time I go to a certain antique store where I have seen them I will check.


----------



## SODABOB

Eric

Based on what I have been seeing, it appears the "*O *So Grape Company" started out as the "*So *Grape Company." What led me to this was Shadeone's first link where I found this ... 

American Carbonator and Bottler  ~ December 1946

Notice the 1945 reference in the upper-left box ...


 

So I started looking for 1945 references for "*O* So Grape" but couldn't find any. But I did find lots of references for "*So* Grape," such as this one from ... 

The Pantagraph  ~  Bloomington, Illinois  ~  January 26, *1945

*

Which in turn led to this ... 






I can't say for certain, but if that's a date mark, it appears to be 46 for 1946. The Makers Mark is a K-in-a-keystone for ... 

K in a keystone ... Knox Glass Bottle Company/Knox Glass Associates, Knox, Pennsylvania and other plant locations (1917-1968). Mark introduced circa 1932(?) 
 Knox operated a number of glass manufacturing plants over many years during the 20th century, and each plant used a different letter inside a keystone as it’s mark. Sometimes there is no discernible letter inside the keystone shape.



*So*, it might help to search "So Grape" instead of "O So Grape" for the rest of the story/history


----------



## SODABOB

P.S. 

In case you didn't notice the address in the first image, here it is again in this 1946 ad ...  

*134 S. LaSalle Street Chicago 3, Illinois

*


----------



## SODABOB

Eric

This might fit into the "O-So Grape" history you're compiling ... 

Notice the address ...

[FONT=&quot]1949. Dr. Swett's Root Beer Company was sold to the O-So Grape Company between September 1948 and March 1949. The American Carbonator and Bottler magazine for March 1949 has a full-page ad with drawings of both bottles and the statement "Now, since our recent acquisition of Dr. Swett's Root Beer Co., bottlers of both lines find themselves in an exceptionally strong position ..." The Dr. Swetts bottle is identical to the 1946-1948 bottles, and the O-So Grape bottle also has "Rich in Dextrose" on the label. The address of the combined company was 134 South LaSalle St., Chicago 3, Illinois.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
http://swett-genealogy.com/gws/DrGWSwett.html


----------



## Eric

Thanks Sodabob... Wouldn't you like to know why the name change... same looking bottle and logo... interesting. bet there's a National Bottlers' Magazine out there with a story.
I just got a 1941 National Bottler's but they weren't around yet... still some good reading and ads... thanks again for the good info and images.


----------



## hemihampton

I think John Kar bottling in Detroit changed to O-SO back in the 60's or so? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB

Eric

Your Welcome 

As near as I can determine, the name change from "SO GRAPE" to "O-SO GRAPE" occurred sometime between 1947 and 1948. But *why *​they changed the name, I don't know yet. I'll keep poking around some more and see what I can find.


----------



## SODABOB

P.S. 

The following doesn't explain why they changed names, but it helps establish a copyright date for ... 

"O So Good - O So Grape"  ~  Chicago, Illinois  ~  January 15, 1947 

Copyright Office  ~  The Library Of Congress  ~  Washington 25, D.C.  ~  January - June 1947

[ After opening link, use the little (+) zoom in the upper-left corner to read ] 


https://books.google.com/books?id=5...v=onepage&q=O So Grape Copyright 1947&f=false


----------



## SODABOB

To Clarify ... 

Based on what I've seen ...

1.  In 1945 and 1946 100% of the references use the name *SO-GRAPE
*2.  In 1947 the use of *SO-GRAPE *and *O-SO GRAPE *is about 50/50  (Transition)
3.  In 1948 100% of the references use the name *O-SO GRAPE* 

[ More Research Required ]


----------



## SODABOB

Exception to what I posted earlier / Transition  ... 

1. O-So Grape - Knox Glass - November 1946 = "Rich In Dextrose" 

(The 1946 So-Grape ad I posted earlier also used "Rich In Dextrose" on the bottle.






2. O-So Grape - Parent Company - December 1947 = "O-So Good" 

(The "O-So Good" copyright I posted earlier was January 15, 1947)


----------



## SODABOB

The bottle I can't find, but might be fun to look for, and possibly rare, is the So-Grape bottle pictured in this 1945 ad I posted earlier that has ... 


"The Taste Tells"


----------



## SODABOB

Where there's an Ad and a Sign that has "The Taste Tells" then there must be a bottle!  Right?  Well, if there is an actual bottle, I sure can't find one. Notice on the sign where it says "Trade Mark Reg."  I can't find a Trademark for So-Grape, either. But if there is one, I bet its dated 1945


----------



## SODABOB

This 1945 Court Case involving So-Grape and NuGrape might have something to do with the name change. As it says in the snippet, its "confusing" 

Note:  If someone can find the entire document, it might help explain a few things regarding the So-Grape name change to O-So Grape

https://books.google.com/books?id=1...ved=0ahUKEwientn3tIzTAhVpCZoKHQYyDxwQ6AEIGjAA


----------



## SODABOB

I haven't been able to find the entire So-Grape NuGrape document yet, but I did find this snippet that is a continuation of the one in my previous post. I can't say for certain, but the wording sounds as if the judgement was decided in favor of NuGrape. I believe the last (partial) word is con- for conclusion ...


----------



## SODABOB

Here's my take on what the last part *might *say ...

"as was held by the commissioner, we think, considering both marks as a whole, *are confusingly similar and therefore their conclusion is that So-Grape is in violation of copyright infringement. 

​?
*


----------



## SODABOB

P.S.

I forgot to mention/clarify that the two snippets I posted are from two different years. Here they are again in their proper sequence ...

1945


*Court of Customs and Patent Appeals Reports:*






https://books.google.com/books?id=1...ved=0ahUKEwientn3tIzTAhVpCZoKHQYyDxwQ6AEIGjAA







1947

*Decisions of the Commissioner of Patents and of the United States Courts in Patent and Trade-mark and Copyright Cases:*





https://books.google.com/books?id=P...+NuGrape&focus=searchwithinvolume&q=So+Grape+



Footnote: 

Is it a coincidence or a connection that this occurred in 1947?  


Copyright Office ~ The Library Of Congress ~ Washington 25, D.C. ~ January - June 1947

"O So Good - O So Grape" ~ Chicago, Illinois ~ January 15, 1947 

https://books.google.com/books?id=50...201947&f=false


----------



## SODABOB

One clue leads to another / I just found this ...

Note:  I was wrong in that con- was "conclusion."  Its "concurrent" 


1946


http://www.leagle.com/decision/1946675154F2d521_1504/NATIONAL NUGRAPE CO. v. JUDGE & DOLPH


Upon appeal, the Commissioner of Patents affirmed the decision of the examiner, 62 U.S.P.Q. 189, on the ground that the word "Grape" is descriptive of the goods of both parties and aside from that word no similarity existed between the marks as a whole sound, appearance or meaning. The commissioner pointed out that the dominating feature of the trade-mark cannot be a descriptive word, so that purchasers would look to the prefixes "So-" and "Nu" as indicating origin of the respective goods. From that decision, this appeal was taken.

Appellee's mark appears in two lines, the first syllable and the hyphen appearing above the word "Grape," which is disclaimed. The mark of appellant is a compound word "NuGrape" in a kind of heavy script, underscored with a line which bears the legend "A Flavor You Can't Forget". The legend was disclaimed.

There is no question that the goods possess the same descriptive properties and that the word "Grape" as applied to the goods is descriptive. It is established law that a descriptive word cannot constitute the dominant part of a mark. American Brewing Company, Inc., v. Delatour Beverage Corporation, etc., 100 F.2d 253, 26 C.C.P.A., Patents, 778. Clearly the word "Grape" by itself cannot indicate origin in any particular source. The prefixes "So-" and "Nu", while unlike in sound, meaning, if any, and appearance, as was held by the commissioner, we think, considering both marks as a whole, are confusingly similar and therefore their concurrent use is likely to deceive purchasers.
The decision of the Commissioner of Patents is reversed.


----------



## SODABOB

"likely to deceive purchasers"


----------



## SODABOB

I did some brief research involving various soft drink manufactures suing other soft drink manufactures and in many of the cases the losing party was ordered to proceed with ...

"The destruction of all materials bearing the proscribed phrase and the means whereby they were produced, and assessed." 


I don't want to jump to conclusions, but if So-Grape was issued a similar order, it might explain ... 

1.  The name change.

2.  The lack of So-Grape bottles - especially those with "The Taste Tells" on the label. 

3.  Hence, I *might *have stumbled onto an extremely rare "So-Grape" bottle.


----------



## SODABOB

Now for the fun part ...

The search begins in earnest for a "The Taste Tells" So-Grape bottle.

I don't know the dates for either of these crates, nor whether the So-Grape crate held the "The Taste Tells" bottles, but its a start  ... 

Notice the same makers mark on the back-right side of both crates.


----------



## SODABOB

Hmm ...

There are no "So-Grape" bottle caps listed on the Crown Cap website. They must be kind of rare, too ... ?

http://www.bottlecapclub.org/index.php


----------



## iggyworf

Good work Bob. Very interesting!


----------



## Eric

Hhhmm.. so they changed due to Nu Grape and So Grape were too similar?... Man...crazy stuff... Guess if NuGrape was first they didn't need to change...
Would be rough starting out.. putting all that money out for ACL bottles, crates, crowns, etc.. just to turn around and do it all again.


----------



## Eric

SodaBob if those crates are for sale you could contact the seller to see the inside stamping as it should be dated..

There are a couple on ebay now.. I'm going to see if the seller will look to see what the dates are if they can be read.. the crates are pretty rough.


----------



## SODABOB

Eric

At this juncture, the so called evidence I have presented about the name change is purely speculative. However, even with that said, it seems mighty coincidental that the name change occurred at about the same time as the court case with NuGrape. If I were to write a synopsis about the name change possibly being related to the court case, I would be sure to emphasize that its a best guess scenario. 

You're right about NuGrape being first. The NuGrape brand was invented in 1906, first bottled in 1921, and by April 1933, The National NuGrape Company was founded in Atlanta, Georgia. 

The crates I posted pictures of were found on the Internet and not for sale, so it won't be possible to inquire about their dates. I saw the one on eBay - Please let us know what the seller has to say. 

Here's some more stuff I found in my Internet searches ... 

Cool sign with "The Taste Tells" / Date unknown but possibly 1945-46-47

 


Mystery Crate -  Possible Transition - "O-So Grape" plus "The Taste Tells" plus "Rich In Dextrose"  -  Date unknown


Notice it has the So-Grape-type of font with the open 'g' and open 'p' ... Compare the font to that of the sign.


----------



## CreekWalker

Bob, this is good info! Found another Grape-Ola today , I need to check online to see if it is a member of the Gay-ola family.


----------



## Eric

The seller on ebay said there was no date in the crate?.. he has like 18 crates for sale and a few are So-Grape.. So I asked again to please check as we're trying to get dates of when it was around and when O-So took over... we'll see... Love the So-Grape sign you posted...


----------



## CreekWalker

Sodabob, was the discussion on Oso-Grape being purchased by the Grapette Company settled? Or was that a regional thing only? I saw where you addressed this in my post 2 years ago! Better late than never to check in!


----------



## CreekWalker

Really cool bottle!


----------



## CreekWalker

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...ted-O-SO-Grape-soda-bottle&highlight=kelloggs  This was the post back in 2015.


----------



## jtmdesign

Not sure if you are still on this hunt, but I've acquired nearly 20 o-so grape and o-so beverage bottles, and I have 2 bottles that are "So - grape" with "The Taste Tells" slogan on it. In fact, I've got about 5 or 6 different styles of the bottles that came in an o-so grape crate I purchased in Michigan's upper peninsula a month ago. If you are interested, I can try to post some photos and describe each bottle type. I'm not a bottle collector, I just like to buy and sell cool old stuff


----------



## Vwpyland1

I know this is an old conversation, but this conversation is what lead me to this page.  The crates pictured are all GACO Tufbilt made by the Gideon-Anderson Company in Gideon, Missouri.  They have contoured dividers and hold 30 count 7 ounce bottles each.  2 of the  O-So Grape crates are dated 8-46 and 12-46.  All bottles are 1946, the So-Grapes are Chicago and the O-So Grapes are Flat River, Missouri.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's the Detroit Version. Not sure if any relation to the O-SO grape? LEON.


----------



## Vwpyland1

hemihampton said:


> Here's the Detroit Version. Not sure if any relation to the O-SO grape? LEON.View attachment 214257


Yes O-So Grape was part of the O-So Beverage family.   Does your bottle have a year on it?


----------

